# Problemas com apache 1.3.33

## nando.lessa

Ae pessoal,

to com o seguinte problema ake.. não entendi.. emergi o apache 1.3.33(sei não reparem a versão) =P, mas quando dou um apachectl start ele diz..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started
> 
> 

 

Alguma dica?

Valeu!

----------

## RoadRunner

Configuraste o apache? principalmente o ficheiro /etc/conf.d/apache?

----------

## nando.lessa

hmm.. ah.. blz.. 

sim.. apenas mudei o ServerName.. adicionei o .com...

Valeu!

----------

## To

Não deixo de ficar curioso, pq essa versão?

Tó

----------

## mascanho

 *Quote:*   

> usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started 

 

So te da esse erro ??

----------

## nando.lessa

bah.. pior que sim.. soh dah esse erro..

e olha soh..

tinha desinstalado o apache 1.3.33 e quando recompilei ele, e fiz a mesma coisa do que tinha feito anteriormente ele retornou a dar esse erro.. =P

Não tem alguma coisa haver no /etc/hosts?

E respondendo a pergunta do Tó, pq soh para alguns testes mesmo.. nada d +..  :Razz: 

Valeu!

----------

## fernandotcl

Tenta iniciar o httpd manualmente pra ver se o erro tem mais informação.

----------

## xef

Tenta no /var/log/apache ou algo assim  :Smile: 

----------

## nafre

coloque assim em servername

```
ServerName seuhost.com
```

o meu tive problema mais nao foi com isto, porem aqui eu preferir usar o apache2

----------

## To

 *nando.lessa wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> E respondendo a pergunta do Tó, pq soh para alguns testes mesmo.. nada d +.. 
> 
> Valeu!

 

Olha como utilizador do apache nos ultimos 8 anos prai, antes usava o roxen, posso-te dizer uma coisa o apache 2 é muito melhor a varios niveis do que o anterior 1.x . Não percebo pq queres usar a versão antiga para testes, mas mais vale brincares com a nova versão...

Tó

----------

## Mythos

Olha ... instalas-te o metalog ?

Já tive uns erros de start mas devido ao ficheiro de log ...

verifica se a directoria do error_log está bem direcionada...

realmente lol 1.33 ? ... eu até a 2.0.53 meti ...

```
 Apache/2.0.53 (Gentoo/Linux) PHP/5.0.3 mod_ssl/2.0.53 OpenSSL/0.9.7e mod_mono/1.0.6
```

----------

## nando.lessa

huashusah, isso ae tó.. jah vo começa a usa a 2.x nem te esquenta.. mas galera.. era problema mesmo no /etc/hosts.. resolvido..soh tava mal configurado!

valeu

----------

